# Snow & Combouts: Trimming Up Feet and Legs?



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, the snow has completely taken over here in Idaho, and of course Saydee can't get enough of it. She comes in from outside caked in snowballs, and as soon as I get her clean and dry she's ready to go back out and romp again. Silly girl.

I don't know the name for it (hocks, maybe? I don't think so...) but the part of her back leg just above her foot on the rear portion of her leg has grown some major hair. I guess on a human it would be the back of the ankle and lower calf. It's becoming more and more difficult to comb out, and I brush her out completely on a daily basis. I have never trimmed it, even though I trim up her feet about once a month. So this hair is almost all one length and touches the floor a bit when she walks. Besides being difficult to comb out, it's also a major snowball collector.

I'm getting ready to do some maintenance grooming on Saydee's feet and wonder if I should trim up this area? If I kind of cut it to the natural angle of her leg, it seems like it would solve some of the combing and snowball problems, but I don't want to do anything I might regret! I love her beautiful natural coat and tend to regret any kind of changes I make. Does anyone else have their pup in a full coat but still lightly trim up that small section behind the foot? 

I've weeded through the archives in grooming but since I don't know the term for that section of leg, I'm not having much luck finding the answers I'm looking for...

Thanks in advance for any suggestions :biggrin1: Maya


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Saydee,
Instead of trimming her feet/legs, why not put boots of your choosing on her? Under the snow/snowsuits threads there were several type mentioned that Forum members use. You may have missed those threads, as I think you weren't on much of that time, (November-December.)


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Saydee,
> Instead of trimming her feet/legs, why not put boots of your choosing on her? Under the snow/snowsuits threads there were several type mentioned that Forum members use. You may have missed those threads, as I think you weren't on much of that time, (November-December.)


Sheri
I have tried the boots but I may need a different pair because Saydee's boots either get stuck in the snow or fly off when she's RLH-ing! She gets her frisk on, scrambling around like a rooster on crack when she's in the snow. I've altogether quit putting the boots on because it's not worth having to go out and fetch them later ) I'll have to search the previous posts and see what I can find out about boots, but I'd still like to know if others trim that portion of the hair because it is a pain to comb out!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Daniel had some boots that he loved, I remember reading about them. Perhaps PM him and ask again...

Saydee is so cute! Photos of her in the snow???


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Ann
I still don't think she'll keep the boots on... the ones I have are just a waterproof "mitten" with a velcro closure. They don't stay on for more than a minute. She reminds me of the Tasmanian Devil when she gets in the powdery fresh snow. Crrrrraaazy!

I posted a few pics of a Snowy Saydee on the "Saydee Thread":
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6295&highlight=saydee+thread&page=2
I haven't got a good picture of her in the snow yet. It's a total RLH. She's always moving and it's just a blur with snow flying everywhere.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable! Love seeing the brown in her coat in the sun.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maya I trim my boys legs down but they are about the same length as Saydee's. Do you make paths for her to walk in? I find that helps a lot.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Maya I trim my boys legs down but they are about the same length as Saydee's. Do you make paths for her to walk in? I find that helps a lot.


Ha ha! Leann that cracks me up because DH went out and made a great little pathway circling and interconnecting the backyard, but the snow keeps on coming, and she still prefers bashing into the snowdrifts.
ound:
DH moved the trampoline next to the covered patio so she would have a patch that was mostly grass. He shoveled snow "walls" around the perimeter and he calls it her "Pee-Pee Palace". That does help for a quick pee before bed when it's 12 degrees out.

One morning she got herself into a snow drift that was too deep and tried to swim herself to safety (dogpaddling tee hee). I had to tromp out in my slippers and bathrobe to rescue her before she suffocated herself!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Silly girl. My boys like to romp in it also, everytime we go out for potty we pray no RLH games begin.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Leeann said:


> ound: Silly girl. My boys like to romp in it also, everytime we go out for potty we pray no RLH games begin.


I don't know how you do it with two 'cause they egg eachother on! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maya, I don't trim the leg on Cicero. I only round out his feet at times to keep the stovepipe look.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> I don't know how you do it with two 'cause they egg eachother on! ound:


That they do. You also learn to live with a little face, head, leg and tail coat damage because they are having too much fun to care.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Ha ha! Leann that cracks me up because DH went out and made a great little pathway circling and interconnecting the backyard, but the snow keeps on coming, and she still prefers bashing into the snowdrifts.
> ound:
> DH moved the trampoline next to the covered patio so she would have a patch that was mostly grass. He shoveled snow "walls" around the perimeter and he calls it her "Pee-Pee Palace". That does help for a quick pee before bed when it's 12 degrees out.
> 
> One morning she got herself into a snow drift that was too deep and tried to swim herself to safety (dogpaddling tee hee). I had to tromp out in my slippers and bathrobe to rescue her before she suffocated herself!


Where was your husband with the video camera?!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how fast she is growing up*

seems like you just got her yesterday! Wow she is pretty, such a silky coat!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*www.rei.com*

REI has some nice boots that stay on the feet. They might even be on sale starting tomorrow.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Maya, I don't trim the leg on Cicero. I only round out his feet at times to keep the stovepipe look.


Thank you Dale. I think I will leave it alone because I like that tube-like appearance to the leg as well. Cicero is gorgeous by the way. He looks like a big floppy teddy bear. I can't wait 'til Saydee's coat gets that long!

Linda
Thanks for the tip - I'll check into the REI boots.


----------

